# Party Music?



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Well we know it is obvious the party music in other genres for the most part. At least with rock it is quite easy to find out. The glam rock and metal being the most recognizable. What would be the equivalent in the Classical genre? For me, the music for kings and dinners would be where this is often used. Composers such as Telemann, Handel, and Vivaldi often had music for this. Anyways, interested in what others would consider party/celebration music.


----------



## DaDirkNL (Aug 26, 2013)

Perhaps the Brandenburg Concertos.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I think scherzos and minuets could be effective party music. Especially orchestral. They are somewhat simple, repeating and charming and sometimes goofy. 

For example,


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

The instrumental work of Praetorius and Susato could work well.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Baroque and Classical pieces written for enjoyment of aristocrats are quite obvious examples. 

But what about more modern stuff that would suit today's parties? Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring came to my mind first. Some minimalist pieces would work well, for example Adams' The Chairman Dances, Glass' Dance and Riley's In C or A Rainbow in Curved Air. I also believe that some of neoclassical Stravinsky's works are danceable, too (there's a really nice moment in the last movement of the Symphony in Three Movements).



Best regards, Dr


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Rodrigo - _Concierto para una fiesta_






Unfortunately there are no decent sound quality versions on youtube, this is the best one I could find.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Haydn's late piano trios make for some very good party music .


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

Depends on the party.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Taffelmusik by Telemann for the meal, ballet music for the dance afterwards.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

DrKilroy said:


> Baroque and Classical pieces written for enjoyment of aristocrats are quite obvious examples.
> 
> But what about more modern stuff that would suit today's parties? Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring came to my mind first. Some minimalist pieces would work well, for example Adams' The Chairman Dances, Glass' Dance and Riley's In C or A Rainbow in Curved Air. I also believe that some of neoclassical Stravinsky's works are danceable, too (there's a really nice moment in the last movement of the Symphony in Three Movements).
> 
> ...


Le sacre is way more tribal and rhythmic than any of the crap they play at clubs these days. Not that it needed to be pointed out.

I nominate the nutcracker if just for its familiarity and sense of excitement.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Taffelmusik by Telemann for the meal, ballet music for the dance afterwards.


Yup, for burning calories


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know, maybe something from the English dancing master?


----------



## badRomance (Nov 22, 2011)

Jobis said:


> Le sacre is way more tribal and rhythmic than any of the crap they play at clubs these days. Not that it needed to be pointed out.


I believe at dance clubs the music chosen is one that people can actually dance to especially two people in sync ... you know with a consistent beat. The Rite of Spring would not fit that bill unless it is a club for professional Western modern ballet dancers who want to dance to the Rite of Spring for fun because they can't get enough of it at work in the studio and they want to pay $15 for a martini.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

More modern? Well there are the obvious party / dance numbers.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

And who can forget the old favourite...


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Shostakovich's two jazz suites, Can-can by Offenbach and all the operettic dance music.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

Guitar music:










Actually I would like more like this (any suggestions?), it works so well for a conversation (not dancing) party and for dinner as well.

Echoes of Spain
John Williams 
Albeniz

I do not seem to be able to get images of the CD covers to come out. Help!

- Bill


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

You can get a good sing-a-long with some opera choruses.


----------

